# SOTW Not working on Tapatalk



## Titorito (Apr 3, 2018)

It hasn’t been working the whole day. That screen below is all that appears.


----------



## jambsspiii (Jul 1, 2016)

I can confirm I'm having the same issue on Tapatalk.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Yep. Trouble with tapatalk. @VSadmin


----------



## jambsspiii (Jul 1, 2016)

I can browse through the forum tree but seeing time line/unread/subscribed/participated etc.. is an issue and it won't let me into the market place forum for some reason (days I don't have permission) although it works fine from a browser.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll add my voice to the chorus of dismayed Tapatalkers.

Kenneth


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

My suspicion: a more or less deliberate "mess" entertained by ... certain community hosting platforms.
I remember Pete Thomas being very explicit when he moved his community (https://cafesaxophone.com) to a new engine. He made it as mobile-compatible as possible, to avoid users to move to mobile apps like tapatalk. The reason ? Tapatalk (by then) mostly skipped or hid most banners. Many communities need the banners to keep going.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

It looks like this is a bug, and we are looking into it.

~MR


----------



## Titorito (Apr 3, 2018)

Three days later still not working.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

First off, most of the time I access SoTW it's on my laptop. However, occasionally, I'll use my phone and Tapatalk. This morning I'll add my voice... for the last week I got that error intermittently. This morning, it's the only screen I get on Tapatalk.


----------



## jambsspiii (Jul 1, 2016)

ratracer said:


> First off, most of the time I access SoTW it's on my laptop. However, occasionally, I'll use my phone and Tapatalk. This morning I'll add my voice... for the last week I got that error intermittently. This morning, it's the only screen I get on Tapatalk.


I started using SOTW through my chrome browser on my phone when this started happening. They have really done a great job with the mobile website and now I think I prefer it. Maybe give that a shot and see what you think while they get this issue resolved?

You can even change the theme to the dark theme which I prefer.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

There are several bugs with Tapatalk at the moment and our technical team is working on getting them resolved as soon as possible. In the meantime, you can enjoy the forum from a mobile browser if you are having issues with the app.

Daniel


----------

